# bsnl broadband ul750 speed issue



## sukasarkar (Jul 7, 2012)

i am using bsnl bb since 4 years. currently i am on ul750. It was giving 1mbps before 6gb and 512 kbps after 6 gb. but from this month i am getting constant 1 mbps steed after 6 gb usage. so i am quite confused. did anyone notice that????


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 8, 2012)

enjoy it till it lasts


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, bsnl system are not accurate id detecting the limit...my limit is 8 gb and many times it has gone up to 10-11 gb !!


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 8, 2012)

Happening to me since last 3 months, speed 1 MBps till last, enjoy BSNL...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 8, 2012)

Same here!!! I get 3 Mbps for 850 uld plan..Instead of 1 Mbps .................


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

been happening to many. Speed gets cut down but usually a lot after crossing limit


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 27, 2012)

my frnd bought Bsnl wimax and he is getting constant 150 kbps downloading speed ( 800 rs plan) and am stuck up with 70 with my 750 plan ... BSNL SUCKS..........


----------



## sidhraj (Jul 27, 2012)

Wish that happened to me!
I'm using UL900 plan of bsnl, at max I get 250kbps.
but unfortunately i used all the 8GB in the beginning of the month and now get ridiculous 50kbps. Downloading any stuff takes no less than 3 hours.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ha ha U got Trolled..I have 850ULD plan Last month I ended up download 35GB!!
After I download 5GB at a time.Speed get reduced to 60kbps after 2-3 Days it hit again 1.5Mbps!!


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 27, 2012)

Somewhere I have heard the news that they are going to upgrade the 750ul plan to 1mbps(no more 512 kbps or FUP) from august 1.


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 28, 2012)

really ? well i dont think so


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

sach1000rt said:


> Somewhere I have heard the news that they are going to upgrade the 750ul plan to 1mbps(no more 512 kbps or FUP) from august 1.



Not yet. But it has been confirmes by end of the year it will be done


----------



## Ironman (Jul 28, 2012)

wow , just wow , when the world tastes speeds like
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/160666-just-take-peek-amazed.htm

we just get 1mbps


----------



## utpal (Aug 9, 2012)

sukasarkar said:


> i am using bsnl bb since 4 years. currently i am on ul750. It was giving 1mbps before 6gb and 512 kbps after 6 gb. but from this month i am getting constant 1 mbps steed after 6 gb usage. so i am quite confused. did anyone notice that????



Yaa,m getting 1 mbps speed upto 6gb,but its came down at 512,but in this month its constant 1mbps speed..!!


----------

